# Replace Main or Service upgrade?



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to say HD used to stock a breaker that might have fit, I don't think they do anymore and I don't even remember if it fit a Crouse-Hinds anyway.

Or, not that I would ever do this(yeah whatever), cut the seal then and there and do a panel change... :whistling2: :shifty:


----------



## ichimo23 (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's the Main breaker that needs replacing:

http://www.breakerbunch.com/content/p/8/pid/1170/catid/103/MD200V

It looks like I may be able to source it locally, but I won't know until Monday...Is there a list/source somewhere that cross-references compatible listed breakers? I think I saw a post here a long while back that did, but I dont think it included Mains.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

If you really want to get in her bloomers why don't you put in new new QO or siemens panel for her for free.


----------



## ichimo23 (Nov 30, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> If you really want to get in her bloomers why don't you put in new new QO or siemens panel for her for free.


I'm not that desperate  If i'm going to put in the better part of a day, I prefer that it's not charity work.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Crouse Hinds is Murray, siemens, arrow hart. They change their name as much as their underwear but keep the same crappy panel design.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Crouse Hinds is Murray, siemens, arrow hart. They change their name as much as their underwear but keep the same crappy panel design.



Yea for branch circuits any BR style breaker and I think the main also should fit.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

old style murray plug in 200 amp will fit, should be a "side" feed. est price is $120, anything more is price gouging, I might even have one kicking around.

If the "bloomers" are worth it, give her the sqd. single moms don't get enough so when they get they want to make the best of it:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> old style murray plug in 200 amp will fit, should be a "side" feed. est price is $120, anything more is price gouging, I might even have one kicking around.


A Siemens Model #: QN2200 should fit too.


----------



## ichimo23 (Nov 30, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> A Siemens Model #: QN2200 should fit too.


Yeah, I was looking at the QN2200 before I made the initial post. Looks pretty close to the original POS. I know it gets into a listed/not listed gray area (or maybe not so gray). I'm thinking I'm going to go this route with the caveat that she should spring for a service upgrade AS SOON as she can afford it. I'm going to check the bus for burning/pitting, or see if it's just the breaker that is toast. If the bus looks bad, i'll insist on the upgrade. Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## bauler (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you removed it and looked at the bus bar? I had that exact one. Went and bought a breaker, cost about $160. Removed it and on one leg of the buss was toast. Time for a new panel. Just a heads up.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ichimo23 said:


> Yeah, I was looking at the QN2200 before I made the initial post. Looks pretty close to the original POS. I know it gets into a listed/not listed gray area (or maybe not so gray). I'm thinking I'm going to go this route with the caveat that she should spring for a service upgrade AS SOON as she can afford it. I'm going to check the bus for burning/pitting, or see if it's just the breaker that is toast. If the bus looks bad, i'll insist on the upgrade. Thanks for all the tips!


Yeah there is a fair chance that bus is screwed up. You didn't wiggle the breaker did you?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah there is a fair chance that bus is screwed up. You didn't wiggle the breaker did you?


 That was a major problem with the old Murray/ AH/ Crouse Hinds panels. the aluminum bus bar almost always cooks at the plug in main connection. I must have replaced and/or retrofitted about 100 of them in the past 25 years. The copper bus bar as in the GE panels are much more forgiving.


----------



## ichimo23 (Nov 30, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah there is a fair chance that bus is screwed up. You didn't wiggle the breaker did you?


Did not wiggle the breaker, just cycled it on/off. Didn't want to risk a flash, or have the brittle case come apart in my hands. Actually, she just called me and said she forgot she has a home warranty that covers it:blink: The contracted company is coming over tomorrow to check it out. I told her to insist on a new service. She is taking me out for lunch/drinks for my trouble :thumbup:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

ichimo23 said:


> . She is taking me out for lunch/drinks for my trouble :thumbup:


Here is your opportunity to be a "hero" or a Gentleman, Pick up the tab !


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> Here is your opportunity to be a "hero" or a Gentleman, Pick up the tab !


Those are allways the best customers:thumbup:


----------

